

Want to make your own judgment about Steven Chu (US Secretary of Energy)? Watch this. - Spyckie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5_spDNuA4Q&sdig=1

======
indraneel24
This guy really knows his stuff, and I'm curious to see how the energy
distribution system he proposes will play out, if it (hopefully) is ever acted
upon.

